# Neem Oil Application



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys! Just getting my information for future problems stored, lol.

I use neem oil on my dogs/cats/chickens. I add the oil to the chicken's dust baths and just apply it to the cats/dogs to prevent fleas/lice--etc.

How do I apply it on my goats? Can I run a line of it down their spine like that topical flea stuff?

I'll be asking a a lot more silly natural goat questions I'm sure!

Thanks guys! :laugh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never heard of it and I never use anything on my goas because it would ruin their Cashmere, so hopefully someone else will help you out.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks! I am trying to get our mini farm into the organic swing. Got lots more research to do! lol


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I have never used it so am unsure but I do use a permethrin oil (chemical not natural) and apply it on the toppling with a needleless syringe.
I would think that would work fine for the Neem oil also.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I ran a line down their backs. I started at the base of their skull and went to the tail. They seem fine so far. I love that neemy smell, LOL.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Neem Oil! If you're an Ayurvedic enthusiast, you' re not alone! I hadn't thought to use Neem in this capacity, but do let me know how it works for you, ok?


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll let ya know how it works out. My chickens have never had a mite or flea and they have been on the neem since I released them free-ranging months ago. It killed the fleas on my dogs too. It works great for the other animals so maybe the goats will be the same. It'll take a few days to really know how well it works though. I found some lice on them (YUCK) so we will know soon about the neem, lol.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are you using the same kind I use for plants?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I've used Neem oil for our dog in shampoo and for some of our plants. It worked good on a mange spot on our dog. I think it is too expensive to use for a lice treatment for goats and I think a lot is needed to kill the lice. I think it would be good if you suspected ear mites or a mild mange spot on your goat. The smell is strong enough that it may make an animal loose an appetite.


----------



## CluckyJay (Aug 3, 2011)

Yea, its the kind you use on plants. Just make sure that is ALL it is. The ingredients should be either 100% neem or neem with another pet-safe ingredient.

My ladies are eating like champs still, yay! Bay Belle liked it. Maa doesn't care for any kind of fussing unless its petting or food, LOL.
I've gotta get some DE. I've held out long enough and its time to pay the piper, LOL.


----------

